# Recruiting Players (Greyhawk D&D)-closed-



## Jade Solstar (Jul 31, 2003)

hello all
well i have been a gm for my group for over 8 years now and am looking to expand onto the boards with a PbP game
it will be set in the city of greyhawk with characters starting at 1st level and potentially going to 10th or higher if all goes well
I am looking for 4-6 players to form an adventuring group to travel and adventure in greyhawk...
i am open for most character concepts and ideas but lean more towards good charcaters than not as thats what being a hero is about!  so with that said anyone interested please post or email me a character concept/idea so i can get everything together and let others intersted in playing who is playing what.
ok i hope i haev covered everything if anyone has any ?'s please post them and i will answer asap ... i have plenty of free time!

dave


----------



## Majin (Jul 31, 2003)

Count me in. I'd like to play a Human Fighter. Chaotic Neutral if you'll let me but if you certainly want everyone to be good then Chaotic Good will be fine as well I suppose. Other background info I will post with my character once I recieve an ok for the concept.


----------



## Jade Solstar (Jul 31, 2003)

*Majin*

Sounds fine and if you wouldnt mind chaotic good would fit better but you should play what will be fun for you.  I will post more info on character creation in another post.  Further charcater info. would be appreciated and any relevant background info. you might have.
dave


----------



## Jade Solstar (Jul 31, 2003)

*Character Creation Rules*

Character Creation Information

Point-Buy of 35 points total

1 bonus Background Feat (subject to approval)
4 bonus Background Skill Points (as above)

Maximum Starting Gold

I will also be having each character start with a family hierloom or similiar item which will be a magical item related to the game but also useful for the character.  I am open to ideas.

If their is anything else you need just ask!

dave


----------



## Majin (Jul 31, 2003)

Bit of background for your approval with suggestion for the magical item.

My character is a prince from some kingdom. (This can be be left up to you depending on where the campaign will take place, etc.) His family tried for years to groom him as the heir to the kingdom but he never fit in, so chose to strike out on his own. (With no monetary help from his family as they do not support his decision to leave). The only thing that was given to him was a special family cloak. Black silk with a blood red liner clasped together by a family brooch. 

How does this sound? As he is technically an outcast from his family the character cannot use his families wealth or name to get him out of trouble, as all that was given to him was the cloak. I'm not sure what your looking for in the ways of how magical this item will be so I'll leave it up to you to think up stats for it, or we can toss back and forth some ideas. 

For my bonus feat I'd choose Weapon Focus (Longsword) as swordfighting was taught to my character from a young age as part of his grooming. For the skills bonus I'd pick Intimidate, as just a little of his heritage has rubbed off on him, making him a tad bit "holier than thou" towards most people, and would try to use his family name as a way to influence people that would know of his family. (Regardless of whether or not he would get away with this as stated above, but I believe nontheless the way he would carry himself would affect some people as being quite different than the norm.

Edit: BTW is this 3.0 or 3.5? And excuse my forgetfulness but how exactly does point buy work? It starts all stats at 10 automatically right, or is it 8? Or something entirely different? I don't recall as I don't use this method to make characters.


----------



## Jade Solstar (Jul 31, 2003)

*Majin Background*

that all sounds good...but i will ask that you put at least 2 points in knowledge(nobility/royalty) or possibly into diplomacy...
also the magical cloak is good!
as far as game purposes it functions as listed:
Cloak of Royal Travels ?  
endure elements(cold & fire)
keeps wearer and possessions covered dry from rain/moisture

any other ideas let me know

dave


----------



## Majin (Jul 31, 2003)

Diplomacy sounds useful and like it would fit the character. I plan to give him above average charisma. Which leaves me still on the point-buy issue. Heh, It was an edit so I assume you just missed it but how does the point-buy system work? I can't seem to find it in the PHB, and have never used it before outside CRPG's and that has even been awhile, so I'm kind of rusty on how that works. As soon as I get a rundown on how it works I'll write up my character and post him.


----------



## shaff (Jul 31, 2003)

Im interested, ill make a character tommorow... im thinking halfling rogue, since i have never played a rogue.


----------



## Jade Solstar (Jul 31, 2003)

*shaff character*

a halfling rogue would be very cool...helping to round things out for the group as a whole...
dave


----------



## shaff (Jul 31, 2003)

im thinking proly chaotic..... i guess good.  A kind of steal from the rich, and occasionally give to the poor, lol.  Actually im excited about it, ill go make him now, i will have him posted 2morrow.


----------



## Casar Couer De' Lion (Jul 31, 2003)

*Im interested and the point buy system*

I would be very interested in playing and love low level play with the goal of actually developing the character out.  As for an exact character I am interested in nearly everything but on the top of my list to play right now is probobly monk or bard.  

As for point buy its as follows

Score/Cost
8/0
9/1
10/2
11/3
12/4
13/5
14/6
15/8
16/10
17/13
18/16


----------



## Jade Solstar (Jul 31, 2003)

*Game Information*

It will be a 3.0 game with some 3.5 information...
Point-Buy   35 Points
all stats start an 8
9     1 pt 
10   2 pts
11   3 pts
12   4 pts
13   5 pts
14   6 pts
15   8 pts
16   10 pts
17   13 pts
18   16 pts


As far as 3.5 i will be using the new ranger and druid.
Ssome feats & new spells(mass cure, ex) as it comes up in game
but i would like to use 3.5 more a resourcebook than a set of rules.

If their is anything else please let me know, sorry i havent been more thorough in my games info. but this is my first PbP game I will try to have more info in the future.

thanks,
dave


----------



## shaff (Jul 31, 2003)

new question:

Can we have a short backstory of ur game?  So i can make a better background suiting ur game...


----------



## Jade Solstar (Jul 31, 2003)

definetly 3.0 edition as that is what most people have for books and i really wanna feel out the waters before i would run a 3.5 game...just my side of it anyways...
dave


----------



## Jade Solstar (Jul 31, 2003)

*Casar Couer De' Lion*

a monk or bard either one would fir great right now...i definetly see a bard with the current group forming being cool...if you are interested in any class revisions from 3.5 let me know...i think they improved the monk and bard but would still wanna use 3.0 spell list...any thing else let me know

dave


----------



## shaff (Jul 31, 2003)

shaff said:
			
		

> *new question:
> 
> Can we have a short backstory of ur game?  So i can make a better background suiting ur game... *




sorry, i edited my post, dont think u saw my new question.


----------



## Jade Solstar (Jul 31, 2003)

*The Free City of Greyhawk*

The Free City has long been the destination for many adventurers in the realm of the Flanaess.  Its high rising towers home to powerful mages who wield powers untold, the grand cathedrals dedicated to the gods upon high where priests wield holy power unimaginable...the training grounds of many guilds are wrold famous for the skill of their weaponmasters and the merchant guils hold a special place of power as peddlers of wealth...
Everyone has their reasons for searching out the grandest city to stand upon the world of the Flanaess...to seek their fortunes where so many heard of in tales have made their grand start in the world...
After arriving in the bustling metropolis, you are overcome by the shear number of peoples coming and going, much less the fact that a variety of races all seem to interact without much problem but with some insight you can see where the seeds of distrust and hate lie...


I hope that is enough for everyone to "wet their palate" with...
once i have all the characters i will be ready to post more detailed info.   This will be a standard D&D game set in the Realm of Greyhawk and starting in and based out of the City of Greyhawk.
The first series of adventures will be plot-driven to get the pc's together and set you on your way...
If you have a ? i didnt address please let me know

dave


----------



## maddmic (Jul 31, 2003)

I would be interested in playing.  I'm looking at something along the lines of a Dwarven Paladin, or Half-Orc Paladin, or possibly a Halfling Sorcerer.  Any idea how your adding of limited 3.5 rules would affect one of these classes?


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 31, 2003)

I'm a sucker for Greyhawk games.  What year would this be set in?


----------



## Jade Solstar (Jul 31, 2003)

*maddmic character*

well i personally like the changes to the 3.5 paladin but on the fence with the whole "summon mount" but i would leave that as a player option.   A dwarven paladin would be cool to see...
As far as a sorceror, i have a few changes ive made myself...
Sorcerors gains 1d6 hd, gain Eschew Materials at 1st and 1 bonus feat every 5th level...also may exchange 2 spells at every level   Thats my spin on it anyways...and yes a halfling sorceror or even a  dwarven would be different!

dave


----------



## maddmic (Jul 31, 2003)

* Character Name :*  Brenbold Ulkurk
* Character Race :*  Dwarf
* Character Class(es) :*  Sorcerer
* Alignment :*  NG
* Description :* 

* Gender :*  M
* Age :*  52
* Height :*  4'1"
* Weight :*  165#
* Eyes :*  Green
* Hair :*  Black

* Character Level :*  1
* EXP Points Gained :*  1000
* EXP Needed For Next Level :*  0

* Known Languages :* 
Dwarven, Common, Goblin, Orcish

-------------------------------------------------------

* Strength :* 14 (+2) 
* Dexterity :* 10 
* Constitution :* 16 (+3)
* Intelligence :* 14 (+2)
* Wisdom :* 11 
* Charisma :* 16 (+3)

-------------------------------------------------------

* Armor Class :*  16  (17 when using shield which is only when he's out of spells or otherwise noted.)

* Flatfooted Armor Class :*  16  (17 when using shield which is only when he's out of spells or otherwise noted.)

* Touch Armor Class :*  11

-------------------------------------------------------

* Hit Points :*  9

-------------------------------------------------------

* Save vs. Fortitude :*  3 = 0 base + 3 ability + 2 race
* Save vs. Reflex :*  0 = 0 base + 0 ability + 2 race
* Save vs. Will :*  2 = 2 base + 0 ability + 2 race

-------------------------------------------------------

* Initiative Modifier :*  +0

* Base Attack Bonus :*  +0

* Melee Attack Bonus :*  +2

* Ranged Attack Bonus :*  +0

* Misc Attack Bonuses :*  +1 against Orcs or goblinoids

-------------------------------------------------------

* Weapons :* 

Dwarven Waraxe
5 Throwing axes

Total Weight of Weapons - 35#

-------------------------------------------------------

* Skills : *

Name/Total Mod (Ability) ** # Ranks taken

* Alchemy* -- 6 (Int)  4 ranks

* Concentration* -- 7 (Con)  4 ranks

* Craft:  Armorsmithing* -- 6 (Int)  4 ranks

* Knowledge: Arcana* -- 5 (Int)  3 ranks

* Profession* -- 6 (Wis)  0 ranks

* Scry* -- 3 (Int)  1 rank

* Spellcraft* -- 6 (Int)  4 ranks

-------------------------------------------------------

* Feats :* 

Light Armor Prof (Bonus Background Feat)
Exotic Weapon Prof - Dwarven Waraxe

-------------------------------------------------------

* Racial Features :*

Darkvision 60'
Stonecunning:  +2 bonus to notice unusual stonework
+2 bonus to poison saving throws & spells and spell like effects
+1 to attack against Orcs and goblinoids
+4 dodge bonus against giants
+2 to Appraise
+2 to craft checks that are related to stone or metal

* Class Features :*
Familiar:  Hedgehog  +1 natural ac

* Spells :*
0 Level:
Arcane Mark
Daze
Disrupt Undead
Read Magic

1st Level:
Shield
Color Spray

-------------------------------------------------------

* Equipment & Gear (include weight of individual items and total weight) :* 

+1 Mithril Shirt (AC 5) - 10#
Small Wooden Shield - 5#
Artisan's Tools - 5#
Backpack - 2#
Bedroll - 5#
Case, scroll - .5#
Flask - neg
Flint & Steel - neg
Ink (vial) - neg
Ink Pen - neg
Paper * 20 sheets - neg
Pouch, belt - 3#
Rations, trail * 5 days - 5# 
Rope, hemp 50' - 10#
Sealing Wax - 1#
Signet Ring - neg
Waterskin *2 - 8#
Whetstone - 1#

Total Weight of Equpiment - 55.5#

Total Weight Carried - 90.5#

-------------------------------------------------------

* Money :* ___PP _9__GP _2__SP _5__CP

-------------------------------------------------------

* Base Speed :*  15'

-------------------------------------------------------

* Character History :*


----------



## Jade Solstar (Jul 31, 2003)

*Manzanita  Game Year*

The Game will be taking place in the Common Year 591...
it is known as "the year of falling stars" and the game will start at the Needfest which is a Midwinter Festival which marks the start of the new year....

dave


----------



## ferretguy (Jul 31, 2003)

Just a quick question....still having openings for another player...love playing low level to start have some thoughts about a ranger.....let me know....able to post by tomorrow night.


----------



## Majin (Jul 31, 2003)

*Character Stats/Background*

Name: Damien Strikeheart
Class: Fighter
Level: 1
Race: Human
Alignment: Chaotic Good
Age: 22
Gender: Male
Height: 6' 1"
Weight: 175 lbs.
Eyes: Hazel
Hair: Black
Skin: Caucasian

Str: 17
Dex: 12
Con: 14
Int: 10
Wis: 12
Cha: 14

Hitpoints: 12
AC: 18 (+5 (Breastplate), +2 (Large Steel Shield), +1 (Dex))
Touch AC: 11
Flat-Footed: 17
Initiative: +5 (+4 (Improved Init.), +1 (Dex)

Saves

Fortitude: +4
Reflex: +1
Will: +1

Skills (With AC Penalty)

Climb: (2 ranks) Total: -1
Diplomacy: (2 ranks) Total: +4
Handle Animal (0 ranks) Total: +2
Intimidate: (4 ranks) Total: +6
Jump: (0 ranks) Total: -3
Ride: (2 ranks) Total: +3
Swim (2 ranks) Total: -7

Base Attack: +1
Grapple Attack: +4

Weapons:
Longsword - +5 to hit, (1d8+3 damage)

Feats

Weapon Focus (Longsword)
Improved Initiative
Power Attack
Cleave

Inventory

Cloak of Royal Travels 
(Endure Fire/Cold, Keeps wearer & possessions dry from rain/moisture)
Backpack
(Inside)
*
Bedroll
Winter Blanket
Flint & Steel
8 Torches
Waterskin
Whetstone
*

Wealth

0 pp
0 gp
3 sp
0 cp


Damien's appearance is one that is of clearly, noble birth. He has chin length, straight black hair, with very striking features. His dark hazel eyes pierce those he looks at with a certain cold urgency. He is the Prince of Keoland, resided in Niole Dra. Next in line to rule the Keolands Damien was groomed from a young age to take his rightful place on the throne.

Much to his parents dismay, Damien was a free spirit. More interested in pursuing his own interests and entertainment than learning how to rule a kingdom. So it was at the age of 21 Damien set out to the north on his own in search of his own path. He was trained at a young age of the ways of the warrior in order to defend himself and one day command his army in battle whenever neccesary and so can hold his own in a fight.

His families fortune was denied to him because of his choice of actions when he left, but one thing was given to him. A family heirloom, the cloak he wears around himself. The cloak is oversized, and made of black silk with a blood red lining and reaches to the ground. It's clasped at the neck with a brooch of Damien's family insignia, displaying to all his lineage as a prince and heir to the throne. When wearing his cloak, Damien, or any part of him ever seems to get wet or soiled in anyway, always keeping his attire as clean as the day it was washed. as a noble's dress should look. 

It has now been 1 full year since Damien left his home. He has found himself at the gates of the glorious city of Greyhawk. The Free City. Damien fully expects to find his true calling here. To aspire to a greatness obtained by him, of his own two hands, without having it handed to him by birth. This is where he will finally prove himself more than just a noble's son!


----------



## Casar Couer De' Lion (Jul 31, 2003)

*The Forming Group*

Just so we have an idea of what we have and what we need I figured I would get a roster up.  I will try and keep in updated as people voice opinions.  I am liknig the idea of a bard right now for myself, but if a healer does not step forward I guess I can fill that role for the good of group dynamics.... and lives.


Majin------human fighter
shaff-------halfling rouge
Casar------filling in the whole but hopefully bard
Maddmic----dwarf sorcerer
Ferretguy------ranger
Argent------gnome mage
creamsteak-----human cleric

Obviously change if you want, just though some organization would help planning out.  Also, I have five characters down how many were you planning on going up to oh wise and powerful DM?


----------



## Jade Solstar (Jul 31, 2003)

*Current Characters*

yes their is room for more players (6 total)
a ranger would fit nicely also

as far as current characters to my knowledge:

Majin------human fighter
shaff-------halfling rouge
Casar------filling in the whole but hopefully bard
Maddmic----dwarven sorcerer with a hedgehog familiar  hehe
Ferretguy------ranger?

sounds about right....

a bard and a ranger together would prob be able to handle the healing for the group if you get a wand of cure light or similiar...
just a thought from the gm

dave


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 31, 2003)

I'm an adept at playing Clerics. Since the new Midgard setting game didn't quite take off the ground, I'd be interested in playing my scroll scribing cleric.

I defined the non-in character motivations behind the concept in this thread. The character background would be slightly tough, since I've already played about 6 different clerics in different incarnations... but I'm absolutely possitive I can come up with something unique from the others.

Crafting the character is easy. I'm probably aiming towards a Cleric of St. Cuthbert as of right now. I attempted to play a Cleric of Frigga, in the Midgard game, but that fell through. I'm thinking that the best way for me to put a spin on my own role-playing...


----------



## Jade Solstar (Jul 31, 2003)

*creamsteak*

well i read your post for the scroll scribing cleric
a very interesting idea...i could definetly see a priest of boccob doing such a thing...i would wanna tinnker with your costs a bit but overall its a unique approach to it and wouldnt actually mind seeing it played out but again i'd have to tinker with it...so if your interested we can discuss it further...

dave


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 31, 2003)

Discuss away.


----------



## Jade Solstar (Jul 31, 2003)

*creamsteak*

i will go over it again tonight and when i start posting tomm i'll post it then..its late and im off to sleep for a bit anyways...lol
i like your overall idea i just wanna "fit it" to my campaign and work out the costs so its reasonable and not to overpowered either...well thats my dime for now more to come

dave

also feel free to IM me on AOL "JadeSolstar" when u see me on
(this goes for all of my players and those interested!)


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 31, 2003)

*Room for 1 more?*

I would like to play a Gnomish Mage


----------



## Jade Solstar (Jul 31, 2003)

*room for 1 more ?*

as of right now yes...it is looking like you would be the about the last though...any other ?'s let me know

dave


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 31, 2003)

cool. have her up in a few hours.

Gilda Glockensphiel
Gnome Wizardess.


----------



## Uriel (Jul 31, 2003)

Seriously, Argent, isn't 30 games enough for you?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 31, 2003)

Uriel_fire_of_Heaven said:
			
		

> *Seriously, Argent, isn't 30 games enough for you? *




No. Why do you ask?


----------



## Jade Solstar (Jul 31, 2003)

*to all players*

i am waiting to get all the characters and then i will be posting the start of the game and each persons whereabouts in the city of greyhawk...if anyone has any ?'s let me know

dave


----------



## Jade Solstar (Jul 31, 2003)

*creamsteak cleric info*

ok ive went over your idea again and i'd like to see it in action so for simplicity just the gp & xp rules for scribing scrolls and you'll have a holy canon you write them in...it will only take you the amount of time you would normally spend praying in the morning so when you've got the money and xp you'll be able to write them in your holy book otherwise you'll have to prepare your spells as normal...i would ask that you play a priest of boccob for this "special cleric" and also i am gonna say you lose the ability to turn undead but gain the Scribe Scroll feat and special ability to scribe spells in your holy canon...
let me know what you think or if you have a different spin on it

dave


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 31, 2003)

Limit on number of scrolls per "Holy Canon"? Seems to me that you can't really have a book over 300 pages without having trouble binding it. I will have 'Bookbinding' as my skill. And it would probably take me a full minute to switch between one book and another.

I'm fine with giving up Turn Undead for Scribe Scroll. I'll be lacking out on a class ability that opens a lot of doors for me, but I'm confident I can do without it.


----------



## Jade Solstar (Jul 31, 2003)

*creamsteak*

i will still allow you to "channel" holy energy from your canon to open doors and such if it comes up but it will tahe 1 spell level per turning use out of your book!
yes i'd say that 300 pages would be about right...
as your special item i would let you start with "a blessed book of boccob" and you could start with 10 pages scribed worth of spells.
let me know what you think
dave


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 31, 2003)

Just have to make sure I understand what you said, I start with 10 pages of scribed spells, or in other words 10 scribed scroll/pages? So, for instance, I could have Cure Light Wounds scribed 10 times, or 4 Magic Weapon and 6 Cure Light Wounds spells. Just for example.

The turning with use of spell energy thing isn't necessary. I don't 'need' turning. I can work without it... In other games I had used turning attempts to 1) turn undead, 2) bless the dead, 3) divine feats. I can do without it.

And my book isn't the magic item, "Boccob's Blessed Book", correct? It's a "Blessed Book of Boccob" or "Book of Boccob's Blessings". BBB for short .

I'll have the character ready in 15 minutes probably. Not including background, that's going to take a little longer.


----------



## Jade Solstar (Jul 31, 2003)

*creamsteak character*

you got it...10 total spell levels made up of 0 and 1st level spells of your choosing and the book is indeed a blessed book of boccob or BBB for short...lol
it will funstion as per the dmg lists it except for the way that you use it is different than a waizard would use it but it is your to do with as you see best for your character...i am sure you would probably want a regular book also...but thats all your just a suggestion
very cool idea on your part though and if you keep very good records i will reward extra xp's as it is alot of extra work 
dave


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 31, 2003)

What kind of feats should I look at for Background feats?

I've thought of one that might make sense...

*Adept Printer*
The character is adept at the skills necessary to copy and create written material by hand.

*Benefit:* +2 to Profession (scribe), +2 to Craft (bookbinding)


----------



## ferretguy (Jul 31, 2003)

OK  Jade ...got the Ranger ready for you any questions let me know


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 1, 2003)

*Cid Libellus*
*Human Cleric of Boccob 1*
*Hit Dice:* 1d8+2 (10 hp)
*Initiative:* -1 (dex)
*Speed:* 20 ft. (heavy load)
*AC:* 13 (-1 dex, +4 scale mail) *Flat-Footed:* 13 *Touch:* 9
*Attacks:* Quarterstaff -1 melee, sling -2 ranged
*Damage:* Quarterstaff 1d6-1 bludgeoning, sling 1d3 bludgeoning
*Class Abilities:* Cleric spells, domains (knowledge, magic)
*Race Abilities:* Human
*Saves:* Fort +4, Ref -1, Will +6
*Abilities:* Str 8, Dex 8, Con 14, Int 16, Wis 18, Cha 11
*Skills:* +5 concentration [3 ranks], +9 Craft (bookbinding) [4 ranks], +2 diplomacy [2 ranks], +6 heal [2 ranks], +5 knowledge (arcana) [2 ranks], +4 knowledge (geography) [1 ranks], +5 knowledge (history) [2 ranks], +5 knowledge (nobility and royalty) [1 ranks], +9 knowledge (religion) [4 ranks], +10 profession (scribe) [4 ranks], +6 Spellcraft [3 ranks]
*Feats:* Blind fight, expert printer (background), [scribe scroll], spell focus (enchantment)

*Equipment*
Boccob's Blessed Book (special) (3 lb.)
Candles (20) (0.2 gp) (0 lb.)
Cleric's vestments (5 gp) (6 lb.)
Holy symbol, silver (25 gp) (1 lb.)
Ink (8 oz. Vial) (64 gp) (1 lb.)
Inkpen (0.1 gp) (0 lb.)
Lantern (hooded) (7 gp) (2 lb.)
Oil (2 1-pint flasks) (0.2 gp) (2 lb.)
Quarterstaff (0 gp) (4 lb.)
Scale Mail (50 gp) (30 lb.)
Scrollbook (300 pages) (45 gp) (9 lb.)
Sling (0 gp) (0 lb.)
Traveler's outfit (1 gp) (5 lb.)

*Platinum:* 0 (0 lb.)
*Gold:* 0 (0 lb.)
*Silver:* 5 (0.1 lb.)
*Copper:* 10 (0.2 lb.)

*Encumbrance:* 65.5 lb (heavy load)

*Librum of Foresight*
*Pages 1-32 - 0th Level Spells*
Guidance
Guidance
Detect Magic
Detect Magic
*Pages 33-112 - 1st Level Spells*
Cure Light Wounds
Cure Light Wounds
Cure Light Wounds
Magic Stone
Magic Stone
Shielf of Faith
*Pages 113-152 - 2nd Level Spells*
Blank
*Pages 153-184 - 3rd Level Spells*
Blank
*Pages 185-216 - 4th Level Spells*
Blank
*Pages 217-240 - 5th Level Spells*
Blank
*Pages 241-264 - 6th Level Spells*
Blank
*Pages 265-280 - 7th Level Spells*
Blank
*Pages 281-292 - 8th Level Spells*
Blank
*Pages 293-300 - 9th Level Spells*
Blank


----------



## shaff (Aug 1, 2003)

ok, im gonna go type my character up, history will follow it shortly.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 1, 2003)

Gotta go to bed. will have Gilda up in the morning.


----------



## shaff (Aug 1, 2003)

Well, im gonna think about what magic thing i want and then get him up 2morrow.  Also, if we get a magic weapon, what will the bonus be on it?


----------



## Jade Solstar (Aug 1, 2003)

nice job creamsteak 
as far as magic weapon like everyone else it for character flavor so probably something like a +1 flame or what not weapon but that would have a name and history to it...a family heirloom of sorts...so far everyone seems to be doing good on charcater creation...waiting for everyone else to post to get started
dave


----------



## Jade Solstar (Aug 1, 2003)

*Attention All Players*

I have created a thread in the Rogue's Gallery for everyone to post their characters too.  It is titled "Shadows of Greyhawk Characters" !  As you could guess the name of the campaign is the same.  I will also be posting npc's on the thread as time warrants.  I am pleased at the forming group and everything looks good so far.  If anyone has any questions just drop me a line.
dave


----------



## shaff (Aug 1, 2003)

so a +1 and flame?  or a +1 or flame?


----------



## Jade Solstar (Aug 1, 2003)

*shaff magic item*

since i dont know alot about your character its hard to say exactly probably something like a shortsword +1 of flaming or frost  or shock even...its more for flavor as i stated earlier.
hope that helps
dave


----------



## shaff (Aug 1, 2003)

o ok, so then we do get a elemtental enchantment and a magical bonus.  ok, ill proly make it a shortsword.  i just need weapon finesse... but of course i dont have a BAB +1.... lol.


----------



## Casar Couer De' Lion (Aug 1, 2003)

I am still working on my character and not sure if I want to stick with the bard, but on this subject of magic items, I wanted to run a check and make sure you are alright with the fact that the ones given out thus far are in the range of 2000-12,500gp, as much as I love power and all I felt a need to burst the bubble because those are game breaking numbers and I don't like things easy.


----------



## shaff (Aug 1, 2003)

he could just make harder monsters.  I played a game where 3rd lvl characters started out with +5 weapons, and the monsters were just harder.  And it was 1 of the best games i have EVER played in.


----------



## shaff (Aug 1, 2003)

*a different question....*

ok... im not supposed to be able to get Weapon finnesse for my normal feat, but can i take it as my background feat, if i work it into my background?


----------



## Jade Solstar (Aug 1, 2003)

*magic items & weapon finesse*

i am not one for "overkill power" myself i to like a challenge so i do understand your sentiments...i adjust myself accordingly to what ive given out ahead of time...i have always been able to maintain campaign balance with what ive given out to players...as far as the weapon finesse question yes you can take it as a feat at 1st level (one of the changes in 3.5 that was cool)
I dont want to turn anyone off by allowing characters to satrt with magic items but i like to add "distinction" to my pc's so that they standout and are the shining example of an adventurer or champion of good or a hero as you may say...thats my spin on it anyways!
dave


----------



## shaff (Aug 1, 2003)

ok, thanks.  Like i said, ill have him posted tommorow.


----------



## Casar Couer De' Lion (Aug 1, 2003)

Fair enough thats all the backing I needed on it I will get a character made up as soon as I pin down on what it will be.  Since all the basics are covered (tank, sneak, nuke, heal) I may look for something that will broaden things.  I like the bard but am a little warry of it for some odd reason.  Anyways a character will be up sometime soon


----------



## ferretguy (Aug 1, 2003)

Just wanting to check with you Jade...are we trying for a daily post or what (thats usually about what I can do) Also I'll get at least the character up on the R.G. Stats and needed info....
 Looking forward to the fun!


----------



## Jade Solstar (Aug 1, 2003)

*Characters Update*

Just an update on the curent cast of characters:

maddmic - dwarven sorceror though very martial also
Majin - human fighter of noble bearing
ferretguy - elven ranger leaving his forest home
creamsteak - human cleric who walk the path of magic
shaff - halfling rogue ........
Casar Couer De' Lion - open character concept..bard or other...
Argent - gnome wizardess ........

i think that covers everyone...
dave


----------



## Jade Solstar (Aug 1, 2003)

*Game Posting Speed*

I am planning on trying for an every other day post from you guys in response to game actions.  But i do realize we all have other things going on but when we can all reply everyday thats great but if not the next day is fine too.  The more we post the more the game progresses so it up to each of us to help keep the game flowing...
dave


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 1, 2003)

As far as the magic items are concerned they seem within legitimate realms to me insofar as I've seen. My item isn't exactly a big hit on the monster killer chart.

Background may take a bit. I have the responsibility of preparing the starting posts and maps for a game I selected to run about three weeks ago. I need to make sure the entirety of that work is of the quality I want it to be at before I develop this character.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 1, 2003)

*Gilda. a small bio.*

Gilda is the eldest daughter of the Family. It was her duity to raise her siblings when her mother died in a horrible gadget accident. Her father was so despondent after his wifes death that he wasted away for years unale to do anything at all.
Gilda ran the house hold and studied her mothers books on magic and with the teachings her mother had given her and became a magician and alchemist. 
She also studied under her father and learned a few tricks with magic that her mother never knew (UMD). 
Eventualy the children were grown enough that Gilda was not needed any longer and she decided to go insearch of her own life and destiny. She kisses her father and siblings goodbye and left for Greyhawk. She takes with her her mother's traveling cloak (cloak of armor +2)

Gilda is light brown skinned and has aqua blue eyes. her hair is white and looks a looks like albert einsteins. 
She dresses in skirts and peasent clothes. Her weapon of choice is the Quarterstaff (a club to all the big people.)


----------



## Jade Solstar (Aug 1, 2003)

*ferretguy & Argent information*

ferretguy:
as far as "moonshadow" your familys bow, i'd say from your background information that it is a +1 composite longbow(up to +2 str. bonus) that also deals +1d6 damage versus goblinoids

Argent:
as far as Gilda the alchemist mage goes...if you want to exchange scribe scroll for brew potion as your first level feat that is ok if you are wanting to play an "alchemist mage" and as far as your magic item...the Cloak of Protection +2 of your mothers would basically provide a +2 deflection bonus to armor when worn.

if either of you doesnt like this or has another idea let me know
dave


----------



## Jade Solstar (Aug 1, 2003)

deleted...duplicate message


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 1, 2003)

*Re: ferretguy & Argent information*



			
				Jade Solstar said:
			
		

> *Argent:
> as far as Gilda the alchemist mage goes...if you want to exchange scribe scroll for brew potion as your first level feat that is ok if you are wanting to play an "alchemist mage" and as far as your magic item...the Cloak of Protection +2 of your mothers would basically provide a +2 deflection bonus to armor when worn.
> 
> if either of you doesnt like this or has another idea let me know
> dave *



I'll keep Scribe scroll. you need to be 3rd level to cast the spells needed for most brewed potions.
But thanks for offering. Gilda is up next.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 1, 2003)

*Gilda!*

Gilda Glockenspiel	

Gnome Wizardess level 1

STR: 8
DEX: 17
CON: 12
INT: 18
WIS: 8
CHA: 10

Hits: 11

BAB: +0
FORT: +1
REF: +3
WILL: +2

Skills:
Use Magical device: 2/+4
Knowledge Arcana: 4/+8
Decipher Script: 4/+8
Hide: 2/+9
Spell Craft: 4/+10
Alchemy: 4/+10
Concentration: 4/+5
Listen: 0/+1

AC: 16 (+3 dex, +1 size, +2 cloak)

Feats:
Magical Aptitude
Toughness

Familiar:
Dennis the Toad

Spell book
Cantrips: all
1st Level: Color Spray, Identify, Charm Person, Reduce Person, Mage Armor, Magic Missile, & Summon Monster 1

Basic spell load:
Cantrips: Detect Magic, Mage Hand, and Light.
1st Level: Color Spray, Summon Monster 1.

Equipment:
Spell book
Quarterstaff (gnome sized)
Light crossbow (10 bolts)
Backpack
1 days rations
bed roll
Flint and steel
10 candles
Map/scroll case
3 [pages parchment
Ink and pen
Spell comp pouch
Cloak of Deflection +2
120GP


----------



## Jade Solstar (Aug 1, 2003)

*Argent   Gilda Revisions*

Argent:
I see that you are using decipher script as a class skill from 3.5 and that is ok but i dont understand how you have -use magic device- as a class skill ?  I see you also took the 3.5 feat "magical aptitude" which would give you a bonus to use it but it still wouldnt be a class skill for you unless you took a level of bard or rogue... i would like to leave that skill for the prospective classes that have it as a class skill...you could get it as a loremaster also...
i would maybe think about letting you spend a feat to gain it as a class skill but that would be all the feat would do as i think that is a very powerful skill.  IMO   if you have comments or ?'s let me know
dave


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 1, 2003)

*Re: Argent   Gilda Revisions*



			
				Jade Solstar said:
			
		

> *Argent:
> I see that you are using decipher script as a class skill from 3.5 and that is ok but i dont understand how you have -use magic device- as a class skill ?  I see you also took the 3.5 feat "magical aptitude" which would give you a bonus to use it but it still wouldnt be a class skill for you unless you took a level of bard or rogue... i would like to leave that skill for the prospective classes that have it as a class skill...you could get it as a loremaster also...
> i would maybe think about letting you spend a feat to gain it as a class skill but that would be all the feat would do as i think that is a very powerful skill.  IMO   if you have comments or ?'s let me know
> dave *



There are no longer skills that are barred. all skils are available to all classes. UMD is just cross class for a Wizard.


----------



## Jade Solstar (Aug 1, 2003)

*Argent*

That may well be in 3.5 but i am still running a 3.0 game with some of the options in 3.5 and i dont want to open that up to everyone as a class skill in my game...sorry but thats my call on it.
so you probably wanna rearrange your skill points around and probably take a different feat since it wont help you alot unless you spend a feat to gain UMD as a class skill.
let me know what you wanna do...
dave


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 1, 2003)

*Re: Argent*



			
				Jade Solstar said:
			
		

> *That may well be in 3.5 but i am still running a 3.0 game with some of the options in 3.5 and i dont want to open that up to everyone as a class skill in my game...sorry but thats my call on it.
> so you probably wanna rearrange your skill points around and probably take a different feat since it wont help you alot unless you spend a feat to gain UMD as a class skill.
> let me know what you wanna do...
> dave *



OK. Let me think about it. I'm off to my RL game so I'll get back to you tomorrow.
I'll probably just take a new feat and skill.


----------



## shaff (Aug 1, 2003)

HERE HE IS!!!  if the history is too bland let me know, i had to type it in only a couple minutes cause soon i have to go to my father's.  I will be back on Sunday.

  Gremag was a chef in a human city, but his father gambled away his families money and couldnt pay his debt. The people he owed came and killed his parents and he ran away to an elven city. He cooked human food for them in return for money and combat training. The elves taught him that it isnt strength needed to win a fight, but cunning and speed. He has always loved to cook, and vows to get revenge on the men who killed his family. 

He moved to the city in which we begin to seek out his parent's murderers. He has been employed by a local bar/resturaunt and is the head chef. He has recently found out that the men he is looking for have dissapeared and no one knows what has happened to them. Since his goal is now voided he has nothing to do in his life but cook and adventure. He loves to adventure and see the country, fish, and hunt. He is currently seeking a party to adventure with.


Gremag of Halmoret
Chaotic Good
Male Halfling
Rogue lvl 1
weight: 41
height: 3' 5"
eyes: emerald
hair: black

STR: 10 (+0)
DEX: 20 (+5)
CON: 13 (+1)
INT: 12 (+1)
WIS: 12 (+1)
CHR: 10 (+0)

HP: 7
AC: 19 (20 with dodge)
INIT: +5
FORT: +2
REF: +8
WILL: +2

Attacks:
Short Sword: +7
damage: d6+d10+1

Light crossbow: +6
damage: d8

dagger: +6
damage: d4+0

Languages:
Halfling
Common
Elven

Skills:
Appraise +3
Balance +5
Bluff +3
climb +3
diplomacy +3
disable device +3
disguise +4
escape artist +5
hide +9
Jump +3
Listen +7
Move Silently +7
Open lock +6
Pick Pocket +5
search +5
spot +5
tumble +5
Proffesion-cook +5

Feats:
dodge
weapon finesse: short sword

Items:
backpack
bedroll
10 bolts
light crossbow
dagger
clothes
cooking pot
cooking herbs/spices
caltrops
5 days rations
vegetables
cart
donkey
5 days of feed
cured chunks of meat
chunks of cheese
3 loaves of bread
studded leather
+1 short sword of shocking burst
1 gallon of ale
1 gallon of wine
50' hemp rope
grappling hook
chest
crowbar
1 day of firewood
fishing net
LOAD: Light

GP: 88
SP: 9
CP: 7


----------



## ferretguy (Aug 2, 2003)

as far as "moonshadow" your familys bow, i'd say from your background information that it is a +1 composite longbow(up to +2 str. bonus) that also deals +1d6 damage versus goblinoids
_________________________________________________

 Sounds good to me ( I was thinking of a detect Goblinoids but like this idea just as well) 

 Give me a sec to think....

 and the winner is......


 Extra damage vs Goblinoids......Yaaahhhhh Huraaahhhhh....!


----------



## Jade Solstar (Aug 2, 2003)

*shaff charcater*

everything looks good for now...the background is enough for me at the moment.  The only thing you need to correct is that your shortsword is  "+1 shortsword of shock" not shocking burst which would be a little to powerful overall but otherwise good job.
dave


----------



## Majin (Aug 2, 2003)

Well it looks like everything is coming together quite well. My characters posted to the Rogue's Gallery and I'm ready to go whenever you guys are!


----------



## Casar Couer De' Lion (Aug 2, 2003)

Ok back on the bard under the conditions that I get DM aproval for 3.5 bard, with 3.0 perform, and 3.5 half-elf.  If not no biggie just probobly going to play something else.


----------



## Jade Solstar (Aug 2, 2003)

*Casar Couer De' Lion*

I am fine with using the base 3.5 bard class and half-elf but overall i am wanting ot run a 3.0 game with elements of 3.5 so thats fine and yes i do wanna keep it to 3.0 for skills so that works out fine.  As far as spells i'd prefer 3.0 spell list but if their is a 3.5 spell that interests you just let me know ahead of time.
dave


----------



## Melkor (Aug 2, 2003)

I've sent you an email Jade. 

Thanks.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 2, 2003)

*Revised Gilda*

Gilda Glockenspiel
 	Gnome, 1st-Level Wizard
 	Small Humanoid (Gnome)
Hit Dice:	1d4+1 (11 hp)
Initiative:	+3
Speed:	20 ft. (4 squares)
Armor Class:	16 (+1 size, +3 dex, +2 cloak), touch 16, flat-footed 14
Base Attack/Grapple:	+0
Attack:	Club +1 melee (1d6-1/20) or light crossbow +6 ranged (1d6/19–20)
Space/Reach:	5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks:	Magic
Special Qualities:	Gnome traits
Saves:	Fort +1, Ref +3, Will +1
Abilities:	Str 8, Dex 17, Con 12, Int 15, Wis 8, Cha 10
Skills:	Knowledge Arcana +8, Decipher Script +8, Hide +9, Move Silently +5,Spell Craft +8, Alchemy +13, Concentration +5, Listen +1
Feats:	Toughness, Skill focus Alchemy (Alertness when Dennis is with her.)
Alignment:	Neutral good
Advancement:	As Wizard
Level Adjustment:	+0
Experience earnedNeeded for next level: 	01000

Gilda stand 3 feet tall and weighs 40 pounds. Her skin is woody brown, their hair is fair, and her eyes are a dezeling shade of blue

Gnome Traits (Ex): Gnomes possess the following racial traits.
— +2 Constitution, –2 Strength.
—Small size. +1 bonus to Armor Class, +1 bonus on attack rolls, +4 bonus on Hide checks, –4 penalty on grapple checks, lifting and carrying limits 3/4 those of Medium characters.
—A gnome’s base land speed is 20 feet.
—Low-light vision.
—Weapon Familiarity: Gnomes may treat gnome hooked hammers as martial weapons rather than exotic weapons.
— +2 racial bonus on saving throws against illusions.
—Add +1 to the Difficulty Class for all saving throws against illusion spells cast by gnomes. This adjustment stacks with those from similar effects, such as the Spell Focus feat.
— +1 racial bonus on attack rolls against kobolds and goblinoids (including goblins, hobgoblins, and bugbears).
— +4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against creatures of the giant type (such as ogres, trolls, and hill giants).
— +2 racial bonus on Listen checks.
— +2 racial bonus on Craft (alchemy) checks.
—Languages Spoken: Common, Gnome, Draconic, Dwarven, Giant, Goblin, Orc
—Spell-Like Abilities: 1/day—speak with animals (burrowing mammal only, duration 1 minute). A gnome with a Charisma score of at least 10 also has the following spell-like abilities: 1/day—dancing lights, ghost sound, prestidigitation. Caster level 1st; save DC 10 + gnome’s Cha modifier + spell level.

Spell book
Cantrips: all
1st Level: Color Spray, Identify, Charm Person, Reduce Person, Mage Armor, Magic Missile, & Summon Monster 1

Basic spell load:
Cantrips: Detect Magic, Mage Hand, and Light.
1st Level: Color Spray, Summon Monster 1.

Equipment:
Spell book
Quarterstaff (gnome sized)
Light crossbow (10 bolts)
Backpack
1 days rations
bed roll
Flint and steel
10 candles
Map/scroll case
3 [pages parchment
Ink and pen
Spell comp pouch
Cloak of Deflection +2
120GP

Familiar: 
Dennis the Toad
 	Diminutive Animal
Hit Dice:	1d8 (5 hp)
Initiative:	+1
Speed:	5 ft. (1 square)
Armor Class:	16 (+4 size, +1 Dex, +1 natural), touch 15, flat-footed 16
Base Attack/Grapple:	+0/–17
Attack:	—
Full Attack:	—
Space/Reach:	1 ft./0 ft.
Special Attacks:	—
Special Qualities:	Amphibious, low-light vision
Saves:	Fort +2, Ref +3, Will +2
Abilities:	Str 1, Dex 12, Con 11, Int 6, Wis 14, Cha 4
Skills:	Hide +21, Listen +4, Spot +4
Feats:	Alertness
Familiar Traits	Master gains +3 hit points, Alertness, improved evasion, share spells, empathic link

Skills: A toad’s coloration gives it a +4 racial bonus on Hide checks.


----------



## Jade Solstar (Aug 3, 2003)

*Characters*

I still need a few more people to post their charcaters in the Rogue's Gallery...as soon as you can please do so
thanks
dave


----------



## Casar Couer De' Lion (Aug 3, 2003)

Ok I can post in RG in a little bit, character and a base bacground are done just want to ask which magic item you prefer, deck of illusions, or pipes of pain.  I can fit either one in my background with ease.  Also I wanted to take the 3.5 0 level spell summon instrument and use it not only to create an instument but compel one in particular to float out of my pack and into my hands.


----------



## Jade Solstar (Aug 3, 2003)

*Casar Couer De' Lion*

As far as the spell that is cool that should have been a 3.0 spell anyways.  And as far as summoning your particular instrument that is fine.  You could also do that with magehand also, just food for thought.
As far the magic items you can choose the pipes of haunting or you could also have a "everful pouch of fey dust" that would allow you to mimic any "magical dust" in the dmg...it allows you to pull 2 uses per day from it, you can pull a total of 12 uses from it but if you ever pull more than 2 in a day then it will never refill itself again.
let me know what you think
dave


----------



## Jade Solstar (Aug 3, 2003)

*Campaign Introduction*

You have each found your way to the widely famed and world renowned Free City of Greyhawk in the central Flanaess on the world known as Oerth.  It is the Common Year 591 and the year is just about to begin.  The week long mid-winter festival known as Needfest has just finished and everyone is goingback to work on Starday which is tommorow for you, as tonight is the last night of the festival.
Any of you who choose to attend the festivities were amazed and astonished by the exotic variety of shows and peoples.  From the cockatrice who turned frogs to stone, which I am sure Dennis didnt like watching with Gilda, to the pegasus rides which only the wealthiest could afford...  People from all races and walks of life are to be found during a festival more so than usual in the Free City.  Their is fun and revelry to be had throughout the week...
The warm and illuminating light of Pelor breaks through the clouds on the moring of Starday as usual to start a new week and year of work.  Each of you takes care of your normal morning routine and goes into the marketplace, where everyone in the Free City knows is the place to find work and sometimes adventure for the bravest of souls...  
As the day progressess you are each approached in turn by an older half-elven woman.  She has long flowing frost white hair peppered with strands of black hair.  Her eyes are a bright green and seem to instill a sense of compassion when she looks at you.  She is wearing a finely crafted orange robe with golden thread highlighting it.  She has a beautifully crafted silver necklace with a single opal pendant hanging on it.  She seems to lean slightly on a darkwood staff that has intricate elven engravings covering it.  Her voice is a soothingly soft tone yet has a strength in it when she speaks.

*"Greetings and good travels young adventurer, I am Lady Dalisandrea Sunshadow.  Ah do not be suprised that I know you seek adventure for that is why so many gather here.  I myself once came here many years ago in search of adventure and I found that and much, much more.  But the years have worn on me now and I am fast approaching my 100th birthday...but such ponderings you dont want to hear I am sure.  I would seek to offer you a job and a place in a group of others like yourself, you see I am in need of assitance to retrieve something I lost many years ago and would be willing to reward each of you handsomely if you are able to return to me.  I would give each of 50 platinum crowns and a magical potion as your reward, not to mention whatever else you may find while retrieving my hierloom.  I would ask that you meet me later this evening for dinner at the Golden Griffon Tavern in the northern section of the city, shall we say around 7ish ?  Good then its settled, meet me then and I will introduce you to those whom you'll be travelling with.  Here is a platinum crown for your time, fare day to you..."*   [OOC-each person may add 1 platinum crown to thier charcaters]

I have started a new thread under Playing The Game "Shadows of Greyhawk Campaign"  to start the game.  I just wanted to get things jump-started here...  I will start with Lady Dalisandrea at the tavern and as your characters "arrive" at the tavern you will be able to speak with her or the others as they arrive and we will just go from there...
If anyone has any questions for me before we start please let me know or if their is something that anyone wants me to work into the game for them as far as background or character relevant just let me know.  I am always open to listening to what my players have to say or would like to see in the game, we are all helping to tell the story!
good gaming everyone
dave


----------



## Jade Solstar (Aug 3, 2003)

*NOTE TO ALL MY PLAYERS*

I am not sure what Greyhawk materials each person has but I have .pdf files of the calendar, world maps, gazetteer & also the living greyhawk gazetteer.  So if anyone is interested please let me know so we can workout transfering the files.  I also have a substantial collection my other stuff on .pdf if any of you need it.
Well thats all I just wanted to let you know I had resources available if you were interested.
dave


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: NOTE TO ALL MY PLAYERS*



			
				Jade Solstar said:
			
		

> *I am not sure what Greyhawk materials each person has but I have .pdf files of the calendar, world maps, gazetteer & also the living greyhawk gazetteer.  So if anyone is interested please let me know so we can workout transfering the files.  I also have a substantial collection my other stuff on .pdf if any of you need it.
> Well thats all I just wanted to let you know I had resources available if you were interested.
> dave *




PDF Files? Please send them to Arctos_magi@yahoo.com


----------



## Jade Solstar (Aug 3, 2003)

*Campaign Guidelines !!!*

I just wanted to touch base and set out the guidelines for the campaign from my side...
1)When a roll is called for I will TRUST each person to make it and then post the appropriate results.  Please use real dice so that we get a true dice roll.  
2)When posting please use following methods
*"BOLT TEXT"* when speaking aloud in character
_>ITALIC TEXT<_ when thinking with your character
[OOC-] when taking actions or for any other reasons
3)I allow 1 "Hero Point" to each character at every level to be used to reroll any 1 die roll if the initial result is undesired.  These can accumulate but you can never use more than 1 per encounter. I feel this gives players more control for achieving  a desired result or to avoid failing an important save or what have you.  These have always worked well for my home campaign.
4)As the game progresses I would like each person to keep their character in the Rogue's Gallery updated so that I have access to your charcaters current information at any time.
5)If someone is going to be unable to post for an extended period please let us all know.
6)Let all have fun and remember if you ever have a question just ask or send me an email or look for me on aol...all the info is on my profile here.

I hope we all have a memorable and fun time!
dave


----------



## Casar Couer De' Lion (Aug 4, 2003)

My bards stats are in the RG I will get the bacground up either later tonight or tomorrow depending on how studying for my statistics test goes.  Tell me if there are any issues


----------



## Jade Solstar (Aug 4, 2003)

Casar Couer De' Lion said:
			
		

> *My bards stats are in the RG I will get the bacground up either later tonight or tomorrow depending on how studying for my statistics test goes.  Tell me if there are any issues *




what magic item did you choose ? 
how did you end up with a 7 wisdom ? ... shouldn't that be an 8 ?
dave


----------



## Casar Couer De' Lion (Aug 4, 2003)

The magic item is the pipes of haunting, and as for the wisdom, the point buy system calculator that I have had the function where you can lower a score below 8 and get 1 point.  Mercuchio does not always think before he acts and is really easily swayed into stuff so I figured the lower wisdom score would be good.


----------



## ferretguy (Aug 5, 2003)

Well since you were speaking of Greyhawk files...sure Map of area would be good and also info about city and area would be nice.

 Also about working in background, wouldn't mind some about that whole goblin/human incurtion into elven lands....

 Email blddc@aol.com


----------



## shaff (Aug 8, 2003)

*another question*

hey, instead of pick pocket skill, can i have the sleight of hand skill from 3.5?  It took the place of pick pocket if u didnt know, and my character would use that more than pick pocket.  I planned on using it for fancy cooking sticks and such.


----------



## Jade Solstar (Aug 8, 2003)

yeah thats cool
dave


----------



## Casar Couer De' Lion (Aug 9, 2003)

Jade if you were waiting for me I was intending on comming in after the Lady, you know cause a scene and all


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 9, 2003)

Casar Couer De' Lion said:
			
		

> *Jade if you were waiting for me I was intending on comming in after the Lady, you know cause a scene and all *




For the sake of the game lets dispence with your coming late. You shouldn't hold up the rest of us just for a quirk about your character. MHO.


----------



## shaff (Aug 9, 2003)

Argent said:
			
		

> *
> 
> For the sake of the game lets dispence with your coming late. You shouldn't hold up the rest of us just for a quirk about your character. MHO. *




Awww argent,  are u mad cause u got a donkey named after you?  Honestly, i thought it would be an honor, lol i mean, she does carry the cart with all the food on it....

PS:  dont let Giant killers die...


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 9, 2003)

shaff said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Awww argent,  are u mad cause u got a donkey named after you?  Honestly, i thought it would be an honor, lol i mean, she does carry the cart with all the food on it....
> 
> PS:  dont let Giant killers die... *



No. I'm not mad. What makes you think I'm mad?

PS: I think Giant killer's died from the first battle.


----------



## shaff (Aug 9, 2003)

LOL, i was just wonderin, tryin to be a smartass.

RE-PS:  NOO!! It cant die, its my first epic game, and i just got in it.  Please dont let it die... Jemal can save it.  Assassination updated, so it can continue.


----------



## ferretguy (Aug 16, 2003)

So......Anyone think Jade's coming back....or are we stuck forever in an Inn......(damn may as well start drinkin' the dwarven ale...)


----------



## Casar Couer De' Lion (Aug 16, 2003)

I really would not jump to thinking its fallen apart yet, Jade was having internet problems and now most of the east coast in the US is having very shacky power so that may delay things longer.  Just sit tight things may get rolling again yet.


----------



## Majin (Aug 16, 2003)

Well I don't recall if Florida was having those power problems which is where Jade's from. Maybe he ended up getting that new virus that's been floating around and didn't know how to fix it?


----------



## ferretguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Not sayin' I'm giving up on this game. Looking forward to one day (soon) tryin' my luck with this character, I do like these new rangers and the games premise sounds like fun. 
 New virus huh?....really nasty? (guess I don't pay to much attention these days...)


----------



## Majin (Aug 17, 2003)

Well not techincally nasty perse', just annoying as all hell. I actually had the problem nearly a week before it was caught by the media and got another worm in the process. But I cleaned that one out and slapped up my firewall and haven't been bothered since. The worm in question would frequently force your computer to reboot, but couldn't do much else. So yes very annoying, but not harmful. But the brunt of it's passed, so unless Jade got hit really bad with something else as well in the process (Like I did) I would figure he'd have been back by now.... hmm.. Really hope he doesnt disappear. This is my 2nd try with PbP. My first game ended before it even got started by DM desertion, hopefully this doesn't end up the same way. I'd love the oppurtunity to develop my character from 1st to 10th level. I DM always in my campaigns and pretty much never am able to actually be a player so I've resorted to PbP to get some PC action in. So far it's been a pretty frustrating experience getting these games off the ground.


----------



## Jade Solstar (Aug 17, 2003)

*HELLO I AM ALIVE*

sorry everyone but my computer crashed and its an hp ... i know they sucks mucho as- ... we finally got in up in running condition about 2 hours ago...lol
i am glad you guys didnt give up on me...we didnt have any power problems and we are exactly sure what caused the computer to crash but it was a virus of some sort...we now have a firewall in place and new antivirus programs...fun, fun,fun   lol
now for some real fun!!!  yeah!!!!
i will post tomorrow..err..later today on the in game thread and get things started...i promise to make it up to you guys with a great game and the next round of drinks are on me   hehe

thanks again and let get ready to game!
dave


----------



## Majin (Aug 17, 2003)

Awesome. Glad to hear everythings back up and running for ya Jade! Looking forward to having a great time with this campaign.


----------



## Jade Solstar (Aug 18, 2003)

*CAMPAIGN UPDATE*

Just a note to those of you who might not know...I have started the actual game with the Lady Sunshadow arriving at the tavern on the in game thread...so please post responses.
thanks


----------



## ferretguy (Sep 17, 2003)

So Jade....you coming back to the game? I think Lavorisians eyes are gettin' a little watery.....


----------



## Jade Solstar (Sep 17, 2003)

hey guys
I just wanted to let you all know I am going to stop running games on here as it is to much of a pain to try to post stuff...typing for 30 minutes to get an error message or for it to get lost has happened way to much the last month and a half.  Wish you all the best.

jade


----------



## Majin (Sep 17, 2003)

Really disappointed to hear that Jade. Is there any other medium you'd feel more comfortable with using so we could possibly continue the game? IRC? WebRPG? Plain old e-mail?


----------

